# If you were to buy a new bow



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

If you were going to buy a new bow, what would you consider buying...? I think I'd pick up a Darton 2800.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hoyt Carbon Element RKT I love mine shoots like a dream


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

1) APA V7
2) Mathews z7
3) And possibly a PSE Dreamseason EVO in Skullworks (cause it just looks sweet lol)


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Elite Answer or a Hoyt Alphaburner. Those would be my choices. Maybe an Elite Hunter


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Pse Omen Pro, actually I just bought one today from boarman1 on here! I had a evo and wanted something super fast and that is what you get with the omen pro.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

just bought a new helium.just need time to shoot it now


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Viper XL 39 :drool:


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Been thinking of a Bowtech Insanity or Hoyt Vector but not sure if they are that much better than my Drenalin so might just save my money for something else
. Would love to get the Carbon Element RKT but way too expensive for me.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Athens Recluse, pretty amazing bow !!!


----------



## whiskey1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought a Strother Wrath.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

It's not made, so I'll have to make it myself. It will be a PSE based bow with a 36-38" ata, 60# draw weight, 6-7" brace hight, and Omen cams.


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a Vantage Elite with spiral X cams on order. Should be here next week.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Another Mathews Conquest 4 or a Mathews Prestige.


----------



## MikeyTheobald (Apr 1, 2012)

I love my Hoyt!..I'd love a Carbon Element


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

APA Mamba XLR 36, Carbon dipped riser with Winter Mimicery snow camo limbs. Fast and stable, great for 3D, target and hunting.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*New Bow*

I was thinking but my better judgement got the better of me....just ordered a Bowtech Insanity CPXL in black opps..:tongue:.ordered it from Bronson and Bronson here in Kingston. 

Andy

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I know I'm biased but try to look at resale value if your going to buy a new bow. I'd stick with Mathews or PSE, to be honest. The Supra is a super value for the money. Mathews Z7 series is a great bow too. Dartons aern't my cup of tea, but its your choice and you did ask for opinions...


----------



## alphaburner1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just ordered a strorher rush. Can't wait to get it in!


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would look into a Prime or Bowtech. Would probably have to settle for a diamond or quest again though.


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

element or turbo


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having the Mathews helium.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

G5 Prime Shift, Impressed me. but I don't think I can part with My Elite Answer.. My Favorite overall bow is the Elite Hunter.. ( Just Sold ) And I am starting to regret it...


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

just got a nib darton pro3500 and its a shooter.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Just bought a PSE Revenge in sculls and it is smooooth and fast!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

already have my Insanity and alien x so I think I would get a nice target bow. Would have to try a few out first


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Just traded for a Mathews z7,Any bow i buy from now on is going to be Canadian made-APA,I Made up my mind to buy Canadian next time,Plus i reallly like Apa Bows,Was a Pse guy and love there bows,But want to keep business in Canada if i Can!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

grizzlyman1980 said:


> just traded for a mathews z7,any bow i buy from now on is going to be canadian made-apa,i made up my mind to buy canadian next time,plus i reallly like apa bows,was a pse guy and love there bows,but want to keep business in canada if i can!


now thats what i'm talkin about!!!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

1) Mathews Heli-m
2) APA M7
3) Hoyt Vector Turbo RKT
4) PSE Omen Pro


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

Strother Rush, MR6 or Elite answer have caught my attention. Bowtech Insanity as well when they fix their issue with flaking limbs.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

toke me a good year dreaming about  it and 
finally 
got my DST 40 :first:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> I was thinking but my better judgement got the better of me....just ordered a Bowtech Insanity CPXL in black opps..:tongue:.ordered it from Bronson and Bronson here in Kingston.
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Have you ever had good judgement? Look at some of the yahoo's you shoot with LOL

As for me, I'm picking up a shiny new Supra on Saturday!


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

just got a revenge this year and love it. was dead set on the omen pro but don't have the $$. the revenge shoots over IBO rated speed and has the dl adj options.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Have you ever had good judgement? Look at some of the yahoo's you shoot with LOL
> 
> As for me, I'm picking up a shiny new Supra on Saturday!


Yeah and look at the tatoo on his arm!


----------



## MikeyTheobald (Apr 1, 2012)

well i didnt buy myself a bow but did however buy my some a new Hoyt Ruckus..hope he likes it..


----------



## Taliesyn (Feb 7, 2012)

*APA Mamba XLR35 *
... or whatever super cool bow they're about to release seeing as their web site is under renovation and claims *"anything faster requires gunpowder or gasoline".*
I really like the looks and features of Matthews Monster Safari but gee, price-wise?! Ouch.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

After dealing with Elites customer service dept after Pete's and his boys took over I would never again buy another elite. It took me writing a letter directly to Pete, before I would receive any warranty support! Best advice I would offer is find a knowledgeable pro shop with a good product selection. Apa is a great product well supported in Canada, Hoyt, Mathews and Pse dealers are easy to find in most major centers Along with Bowtech


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Well after clearing the house of Hoyts and bringing in 3 new Pse's and winning 2 Provincial gold medals and 4th in Canada during indoor season in the first 3 months shootin them.It would a be PSE .


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

now dan how many golds did you win with the hoyts ??????


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Alot Ted, they are a good bow.


----------



## HNT2000 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got a 2012 Hoyt carbon element,after paper tuning and sighting it in at 20yds. I cant believe the groups I'm shooting compared to my old Hoyt striker2. It's a world of differance : )


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I am bias towards Elite but I can say with honesty that their new answer is a sweet bow. Mine is still on order.
If you have never shot one head to the shop and give it a try, I warn you though, you may end up putting your other bows up for sale:wink:
....I still shoot the Pulse for 3D and a Tour for spots


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I guess I'll have to add a couple of others I like too. Mathews MR 7; Sol. Wrath; and Bowtech Specialist... All are fairly recently made, in 2011 or 2012.


----------



## mooser (Jul 20, 2002)

Maybe a New Breed Archery Eclipse ( if i can try one out) So many bows to chose from but i want to try them all out.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

MR5 or MR6. My new MR6 should be in this week.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

If money is not an issue? Too many choices. Just shoot them all until you find the one you like. PSE Xforce,Hoyt Carbon Element.


----------



## Lgard723 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hoyts next generation carbon hunting bow with the squared riser tubing.


----------



## harobmx2004 (Nov 1, 2011)

i just picked up my pse dreamseason evo at 60# in skullworks , i really like it , its not the fastest but itll throw a arrow and is super smooth and pretty forgiving.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Of course another Hoyt, really wanting an alphaburner, but would take an Maxxis 31 or CRX32 blacked out of course this time.

Matt


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I will go for a proper bow with no training wheels. A Fox Triple Crown double carbon with a Cocobola and Dymondwood riser and carbon and action boo limbs.


----------



## GodFtr (May 9, 2012)

This thread is kinda neat since I'm starting to look for a new bow. I did try the Hoyt Element last weekend and it is sweet but like someone said it's really out of my price range. Do any of you have or ever tried a Hoyt 2012 Rampage XT?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Jester1023 said:


> It's not made, so I'll have to make it myself. It will be a PSE based bow with a 36-38" ata, 60# draw weight, 6-7" brace hight, and Omen cams.


Hope you've got a long DL... that bow starts at 29" and goes up... There have been a ton of threads on AT about precisely this configuration, and it can (so I'm told) be ordered from the PSE custom shop.

I was kinda hoping that the Dominator 3d would actually have a Mini-Omen cam option (MO cam?) to get the DL minimum down. I don't need it myself but that cam would do a ton of shorter guys good.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Since I'm a fan boy of Elite, the Pure or Pulse would be my new bow of choice for 3D although I don't ever planning on parting with my GT500.
Hands down for spots and possibly for 3D if your fine with slightly slower speeds I would pick an Elite Tour. The bow is a proven tack driver.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not Canadian, but I just ordered an APA M6.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Apa m7


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr7
evo 7


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

The answer to the original post is ...... The Answer


----------

